# Are German Citizens Facing a Survival Situation?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Germany: Migrant Crime Wave, Police Capitulate



> According to a classified document, the German government now estimates that Germany will receive as many as 1.5 million asylum seekers in 2015, including 920,000 in the last quarter of 2015 alone. With family reunifications, the actual number of asylum seekers could swell to more than 7 million. Separately, German authorities now estimate that at least 290,000 migrants and refugees have entered the country without being registered.


Read the article. See how crime is spiking. Assaults, rapes, robberies, home break-ins; this is not the Germany I knew when I was stationed there three times in the 80s.

The Germans are not well armed like we are in the states. This invasion is going to eat them alive.

I pity the Germans. Their leadership is insuring them a violent future. I think about the people I knew, there. Back then, their biggest concern was war between us the the Soviet Union, and were they going to make it to the night clubs before we Americans drank up all the beer. There was no way they could have seen this coming. No way.

Germany: Migrant Crime Wave, Police Capitulate


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Seems like it has changed a lot since I was stationed there in the early 90's. In related news, for the Democratic debate, they are changing the wording from "Gun control" to the "Gun Crisis". They are trying to create the same environment here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Fraulein Angela is being compared to Neville Chamberlain, watch for the Bundestag to replace her with a leader that is a strong manly man .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was there for "REFORGER" one time, the good people are getting screwed by the PM.
As said in another thread, a neighbor from there told me family members are in a state of panic, 
they are afraid to go out because of the accosting and assaulting going on in their community by izslimic scum.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This will sound worse than intended, and for that I apologize.

If the invasion continues, a new holocaust might be on the horizon, and with a deserving enemy this time.
Germans don't take kindly to being run over.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Germany was shining thru as a capitalist success.....had to be brought down


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Direct result of the pacification of NAZI Germany. The US, Soviets and euroweenies all wanted Germans to be doormats.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the part that Trump has right, he says all the Syrian refugees have to be sent back. He is correct. The western world would be wise to halt ALL middle eastern muslims from entering the west. We allow them here at our own peril.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This will sound worse than intended, and for that I apologize.
> 
> If the invasion continues, a new holocaust might be on the horizon, and with a deserving enemy this time.
> Germans don't take kindly to being run over.


I would hope so, but I am not certain.

The Germans of the 80s were not the same who took Europe over four decades beforehand. They had been wussified to a great extent. I knew of only a handful who were tough-minded. Heck, I remember when a handful of us MPs acted as op-for for a German spec-ops unit. They didn't stand a chance.

Meanwhile, it is the German federal government that is bringing in the people who abide by a violent, conquest-oriented ideology. This is hard for me to grasp. It seems governments are hell-bent for suicide.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Political correctness and multiculturalism is an ideology just like socialism/communism. If you are a true believer facts and logic will not sway you. It's going to get real ugly for the German people real soon.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think the pussification of the people is a result of liberal ideology and atonement for the sins of the 1930's-40's. It's going to bite them hard soon.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What was it the Germans said--'We welcome the immigrants , they will change our country.' Or words like that.
Be careful what you ask for--


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

It is true that the Germans, more than any other nation on Earth, have been subjected to three generations of intense brainwashing and self-flagellant politically correct indoctrination. However, some of the harsh anti-speech laws have backfired. Thousands of Germans show up regularly against Merkel and the invasion. I think there's hope for them...and for us, perhaps. If not for them, then for those who are awakened by their demise. We just need that three percent, guys.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sometimes you have to get kicked in the nuts to remember they are still there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mark my words people. One thing that the US must do is to totally close the border for at least 10 years. Immigration, legal through Visa's and otherwise as well as illegal is the number 1 threat to our citizenry. 

Slippy; October 13, 2015


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Couldn't agree more Slippy. They are invading our country as well and when they get the numbers they will be a force. Stop immigration now, send those that are here back. It will only end badly for us if we continue on this " We Are the World " bull shit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

more ammo! more ammo! more food!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I saw a thing on FOX that said 20% of the people here now do not speak English.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You will never hear this on the TV. The state run media will never report anything negative about Obama's plan to bring in hundreds of thousands of these pieces of dung into our country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The news media is complicit as far as I am concerned. If and when there is ever a day that the traitors of our country suffer the retribution they so richly deserve the news media can swing right next to them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> more ammo! more ammo! more food!


How many places or products have a second language included as a standard course of business or practice? Really? Where else on this planet would I be extended this "favor" as a foreigner? Pisses me off. Don't think for a minute it is not agenda driven. Most of us know that the end result will be making us the new minority. I wonder if they will post English so we can understand which line we are supposed to be in when the time comes.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

The invasion of Europe is well underway. We will be calling it "Eurabia" soon enough. They have dug their own grave as far as gun control and immigration is concerned. All is lost for them.They could not take back their countries now even if they wanted too. Think the good ol' USA will help this time? Not a chance...we will be too busy with our own problems.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Where is all the coverage of the Europe invasion?
Haven't seen a news report for over a week.
Maybe they all just went home---


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> How many places or products have a second language included as a standard course of business or practice? Really? Where else on this planet would I be extended this "favor" as a foreigner? Pisses me off. Don't think for a minute it is not agenda driven. Most of us know that the end result will be making us the new minority. I wonder if they will post English so we can understand which line we are supposed to be in when the time comes.


My own time will come before that time does. I'll make sure of it.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

The reason why the mainstream news and entertainment media in the United States supports open borders and increased immigration is because over 95% of the people who own and control the news media, in all forms, are members of a group that was pogromed and scapegoated and blamed, rightly or wrongly, for societal ills and crimes, and then kicked out of every country they've ever been a minority in, including every single country in Europe, over and over again. They came to learn, and to apply as a group adaptive survival strategy, the tactic of always undermining the majority population and the traditional values and culture of every country they enter into, then, as a means of not being singled out as the only minority in an otherwise homogeneous nation. They learned that they fare much better in a multicultural cacophony filled with a dozen other minorities all squabbling for their own slice of the pie, where the loudest and most shrill and clever minority gets the biggest slice, than in an old-fashioned, monocultural nation. I can't fault them for that, and they're very good at what they do, but what they do is NOT in OUR interests, only in theirs. If you look at their support for homosexual rights, gun control, pornography, immigration, et cetera, a pattern quickly emerges. They always support the underdog and the counterculture against the traditional founding people and their culture and values. It's not by accident. It's purposeful, and it's to protect themselves from being pogromed again. When America Balkanizes due to racial unrest and the increasing polarization of our society, though, and when Muslims in Europe, who hate them more than anyone, gain power, their gated communities and armed security won't protect them from the deluge that is headed towards the entire West. 'Hoisted on their own petard', was how Shakespeare would say it. 'Shot themselves in the foot', in good old fashioned American. Out of the ashes, we have to work towards reestablishing something more like what our Founding Fathers intended, in however much of the country we and others like us can hold on to. Then, we have to remember how this all happened, so our great-grandkids don't have to to it, all over again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Where is all the coverage of the Europe invasion?
> Haven't seen a news report for over a week.
> Maybe they all just went home---


Here. Turn the sound off, unless you speak Czech. Read the subtitles. The man is reading an email from a Czech doctor who is working at a German hospital. There is a news blackout regarding what is happening in Germany. This is totally crazy, and heartbreaking that it is happening.

LiveLeak.com - Czech doctor describes conditions in German hospital


----------

